
Ben Franklin and Open Heart Surgery (1974) [pdf] - vsbuffalo
http://circres.ahajournals.org/content/35/5/661.full.pdf
======
vsbuffalo
I shared this in light of the recent article by Matt Ridley, "On the Myth of
Basic Science"[1] which I find less honest and filled with anecdotal examples
that fit his particular narrative.

[1] www.wsj.com/articles/the-myth-of-basic-science-1445613954

~~~
mfoy_
That article is pretty interesting, although I disagree with the conclusion.

He's basically arguing that science is deterministic and therefore doesn't
need public funding.

------
mfoy_
It's amazing how our species builds upon our body of knowledge.

I don't have the answer for how research should be prioritized or funded, but
I think it's important to remember that every great accomplishment in human
history was the result of a culmination of millions of small things. So don't
forget the basics.

------
larrys
The irony of an article from 1974 with a link bait title _in a Medical
Journal_! If one of the other names was in the title I would never have
scanned this article.

